# Is this true?



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi guys does this hold any water?


XXw.dmsiusa.com/steelgears.html


----------



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

Ivtec said:


> Hi guys does this hold any water?
> 
> XXw.dmsiusa.com/steelgears.html


I'm actually very surprised such an armature propaganda was was published. Up until I saw this published months ago, right after we improved the SG6000 and came up with the SG9120 with steel gear, I had a great deal of respect for them and their supposed knowledge, but now, it kind of makes me think twice, doubt and be a bit hesitant about their products and their claim and credibility about their products. I also think it's very unattractive & childish to ciriticize another superior product just to try and get a false edge.

Well, I was going to ignore the matter until it was brought up in this thread. The fact of the matter is that while it is true that steel gears have backlash issues, this problem was taken care of by introducing and using alloy instead of all steel in order to keep the robust & heavy duty factor. Alloy will allow for much better durability and dependability than engineered plastic or pure steel that the author claims was originally built in DiSEqC motors.

There should be a correction made to the article. Besides the SG9120 and SG9120B, there are two additional manufacturers that use metal gears, and not one. Stab from Italy and Powertech. Powertech motors are known for reliability, durability, and power due to the main metal gear, as are the SG9120 and SG9120B. Besides these three different motors, no other manufacturer has ever used metal gear. They have always used plastic gears. Any product on the market with all metal gear is usually much more expensive than anything mechanical with plastic gear. This is common knowledge and readily available for research.

As far as mechanical stop is concerned, if a product is reliable, then a mechanical stop should not be of a concern. Only cheaper & unreliable products must provide additional assurance and backup due to product failure.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Deja vu.
http://www.ftabins.net/showthread.php?p=1055770


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Ivtec said:


> Well, I was going to ignore the matter until it was brought up in this thread.


Uh, aren't you the one who started this thread?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

deja vu all over again....
http://www.abadss.com/forum/29-fta-accessory-talk/135698-true.html

Thread closed.


----------

